# Ragnar Blackmane, written by ADB!



## Doelago

Well this one came out of nowhere. 55€, most likely a novella. 



> ABOUT THIS BOOK
> Space Marine Legends: Ragnar Blackmane will be released on Friday the 28th of August. To be among the first to know when it goes on sale, set your reminder now.
> 
> THE STORY
> Ragnar Blackmane is a legend of the Space Wolves, the youngest warrior ever to rise to command a Great Company. As he battles the forces of Abaddon the Despoiler on the war-ravaged world of Cadia, Ragnar remembers the events that brought him to this place and time, and relates two great sagas from his past, each bringing him into conflict with brother Space Marines from other Chapters, the secretive Dark Angels and savage Flesh Tearers. As these tales influence the events of the present, Ragnar comes to realise that his past actions have consequences...
> 
> READ IT BECAUSE
> We've seen Ragnar Blackmane as a young Blood Claw before, but this is the first time we get to see him in action in all his Wolf Lord-ly glory! It's a fascinating look at the Space Wolves' relations with other Chapters as well, with both their old rivals, the Dark Angels, and the equally savage and bad-tempered Flesh Tearers turning up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

And I just don't have any money to spare for this. Fuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Really excited about ADB getting into more SW action, but not excited enough to be paying €55 for it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I need to know the page count. If this is an actual novel, 300-400 pages, then I will get it. It's ADB and Ragnar f**king Blackmane, there's no chance i'd miss that. But if it's a novella, then sorry but no. No more novellas for me.


LotN


----------



## Grendelrt

I would also like to know the page count. Not paying 65 for 180 pages.


----------



## Doom wolf

Lord of the Night said:


> I need to know the page count. If this is an actual novel, 300-400 pages, then I will get it. It's ADB and Ragnar f**king Blackmane, there's no chance i'd miss that. But if it's a novella, then sorry but no. No more novellas for me.
> 
> 
> LotN


This.:goodpost:


----------



## Captain_Loken

Just curious, but whats the fascination with Space Wolves?

What they did on Propellos makes them scum imo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> What they did on Propellos makes them scum imo.


Cleansing the most tainted and potentially most deadly of all the traitor legions makes them scum how, exactly?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Captain_Loken said:


> Just curious, but whats the fascination with Space Wolves?
> 
> What they did on Propellos makes them scum imo.


It makes the 30k Space Wolves scum. The 40k Space Wolves on the other hand are rockstars.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken

Khorne's Fist said:


> Cleansing the most tainted and potentially most deadly of all the traitor legions makes them scum how, exactly?


Actually. They were given orders to destroy this world way before the Thousand Sons fell into the ways of Chaos 

They were slaughtered because they used the psychic powers of the warp. Which the Emperor had deemed illegal. With some outside whisperings of people who had to force the hand of Mangos the Red.

So, to be fair, they came and slaughtered the entire planet (women and children also, lets not forget.) because of the word of the hypocritical Emperor. So, unfortunately, they were not this deadly traitor legion that you speak of, well when the attack happened.


----------



## Vaz

"Propellos"


----------



## Captain_Loken

Here's another question. If ADB is doing this series now, what will happen to the last two books of the Black Legion series?


----------



## Vaz

They'll never get written now. The writing god only gave him the ability to write one book on the Black Library after he sacrificed his son on the altar of a yet-to-be-born deity, despite asking for the ability to write 3.

Fickle fiends. However, they have said that if he has twins and forces them to fight to the death, then he can continue to write the trilogy uninterrupted.


----------



## Doelago

Captain_Loken said:


> Here's another question. If ADB is doing this series now, what will happen to the last two books of the Black Legion series?


Maybe he will just continue writing them since, you know, it‘s possible to write several stories at once.


----------



## Captain_Loken

No need to be rude.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> Actually. They were given orders to destroy this world way before the Thousand Sons fell into the ways of Chaos


Actually, Magnus made pacts with Tzeentch decades before the Heresy to cure his legion sons of the mutations that were destroying them and kept them out of action for most of the the Great Crusade, and many TS had bonded with tutelaries, which it transpires were demons. The TS fate was sealed long before Horus ever fell to Chaos.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Khorne's Fist said:


> Actually, Magnus made pacts with Tzeentch decades before the Heresy to cure his legion sons of the mutations that were destroying them and kept them out of action for most of the the Great Crusade, and many TS had bonded with tutelaries, which it transpires were demons. The TS fate was sealed long before Horus ever fell to Chaos.


Now we are talking matter of opinion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> Now we are talking matter of opinion.


No, we are talking fact. Opinion doesn't come into it. Magnus admits he made pacts with the powers of the warp, and thought he was too strong and too smart to be fooled by what he saw as feral warp creatures. Losing his eye was part of the pact.


----------



## forkmaster

Captain_Loken said:


> Now we are talking matter of opinion.


No, I would rather call that a fact. An opinion would be regarding you like it or not.  _ATS_ and _PS_ made the effort to show just how long the plans for the heresy had been in the making by the Chaos Gods before it even erupted.



Khorne's Fist said:


> No, we are talking fact. Opinion doesn't come into it. Magnus admits he made pacts with the powers of the warp, and thought he was too strong and too smart to be fooled by what he saw as feral warp creatures. Losing his eye was part of the pact.


Oh you beat me to it!


----------



## Captain_Loken

Khorne's Fist said:


> No, we are talking fact. Opinion doesn't come into it. Magnus admits he made pacts with the powers of the warp, and thought he was too strong and too smart to be fooled by what he saw as feral warp creatures. Losing his eye was part of the pact.



The opinion is that you find that wrong, where I do not. I find it heroic. He was trying to save his people. 

Fyi, don't call something fact if your bias has ANYTHING to do with it. 

To be fair, there really isn't much "fact" in these books. You could have read that tidbit from a SW book, which has a certain bias, where I read it from Talon of Horus, which is another bias... there really isn't a neutral book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

forkmaster said:


> Oh you beat me to it!


:grin::good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> To be fair, there really isn't much "fact" in these books. You could have read that tidbit from a SW book, which has a certain bias, where I read it from Talon of Horus, which is another bias... there really isn't a neutral book.


Have you actually read _A Thousand Sons _and _Prospero Burns_?


----------



## Captain_Loken

I suppose it's a good thing your OPINION doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> I suppose it's a good thing your OPINION doesn't mean shit.


Seriously, have you actually read the books?


----------



## Sev

I really like the cover, but did they forget to add the title on the spine? :scratchhead:


----------



## forkmaster

Captain_Loken said:


> I suppose it's a good thing your OPINION doesn't mean shit.


Your opinion is always valued, but we don't agree with it in this matter. 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Seriously, have you actually read the books?


I think he wrote in another thread he only read the first 3 books so I assume no on that question.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

forkmaster said:


> I think he wrote in another thread he only read the first 3 books so I assume no on that question.


Ah. That explains quite a bit. He seems to have a lot to say from a position of ignorance about a series that contains confirmed FACTS as opposed to vague OPINIONS,then.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Doesn't matter. Haven't you realized that BL books all talk about the same shit in a different setting? 

Herp-a-derp.

Just because I haven't read THOSE books, doesn't mean I don't know what happened. 

So here's an idea. Keep your retarded posts to yourself. That will be all.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Captain_Loken said:


> Just because I haven't read THOSE books, doesn't mean I don't know what happened.


Actually, in this case, it does. It's quite apparent you haven't a clue what really happened, but are either too stupid or too stubborn, or both, to admit it. Those books are the best and only true source of what happened to the TS, and how they got to where they ended up.

Oh well. Maybe in future you will think twice before entering a debate on a subject that you don't know a whole lot about. Try reading something other than Lexicanum.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Captain_Loken said:


> Just because I haven't read THOSE books, doesn't mean I don't know what happened.


Yes it does. Thats my OPINION based on the FACT that you havent read the books.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Khorne's Fist said:


> Actually, in this case, it does. It's quite apparent you haven't a clue what really happened, but are either too stupid or too stubborn, or both, to admit it. Those books are the best and only true source of what happened to the TS, and how they got to where they ended up.
> 
> Oh well. Maybe in future you will think twice before entering a debate on a subject that you don't know a whole lot about. Try reading something other than Lexicanum.


Wasn't it you who got butthurt when I asked a simple question? 

I suppose no one can talk bad about your love interest. My opinion appears to be different to yours.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Ah yes, the last resort of the ignorant internetter, insults. Well played, sir, you win the internet.:good:


----------



## MidnightSun

I remember another guy with an 'L' in his name who drew all _sorts_ of interesting conclusions from the things that were there, but you had to "read between the lines" to discern...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

MidnightSun said:


> I remember another guy with an 'L' in his name who drew all sorts of interesting conclusions from the things that were there, but you had to "read between the lines" to discern...


Don't go there, please don't go there. If you say his name he will appear.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Captain_Loken said:


> Here's another question. If ADB is doing this series now, what will happen to the last two books of the Black Legion series?


I assume that in many years time when they are written, since the Black Legion is a long-running series (ala _Gaunt's Ghosts_ or _Gotrek and Felix_) they'll be published and be extremely awesome.


LotN


----------



## scscofield

Less nerd rage please


----------



## Roninman

No need to start insulting longterm members here mr L. They are actually quite right on their behalf for what they said. Reading those books will confirm it too.


----------



## F22Reject

It's sixty five bucks. How are they going to dangle an ADB book over our heads like that? It's ADB, you want to support the man and his work, but it's also sixty five bucks... which isn't that much...but still sixty five? Are they just testing our breaking point? It's a book ffs. 

...the conflict is real


----------



## Tawa

Infractions have now been handed out by some of the staff.

Let this be a first and final warning from me to anybody that decides to stir up any more shit.


----------



## forkmaster

Tawa said:


> Infractions have now been handed out by some of the staff.
> 
> Let this be a first and final warning from me to anybody that decides to stir up any more shit.


Duly noted! k:


----------



## Nih

Man I want that book even considering my backlog. ;-; but the moneeeeeehs 
I hope they offer a cheaper paperback version down the line.


----------



## Phoebus

They will. It will be released in every format, eventually. The question is, how long are you willing to wait?

Me, personally? I don't want to spend $65 on a novel that will, judging by the promotional art, be about 60% the size of one of A D-B's earlier novels. That having been said, I'm very picky when it comes to the quality of what I read, and I consider him to be at the top of what Black Library has to offer. I may buy this if for no other reason than to vote with my wallet and, hopefully, entice Black Library to exert as much pressure as they can to get him to write more... and faster.

:wink:


----------



## evanswolves

up now  176 pages


----------



## Grendelrt

ADB is my favorite author, Ragnar is one of my favorite characters, but 176 pages for 65 dollars....cant do it....I am out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Anyone else get the impression BL has become a hobby rather than a job for the A list writers? They just seem to be dipping their toe in the water every now and then of late, with novellas and shorts.


----------



## Mob

Not a hobby, but just one avenue of work. I'm freelance, with three regular employers, and sometimes I work for one of them so much I'm putting in double full-time hours, other times I work fewer hours for all three at once, and sometimes I take a break from one of them for a longish while because it doesn't suit me, but pop back to do the odd thing here or there to keep the avenue open and because I like the work, even if I like the other work more. 
I imagine the careers of these chaps are pretty much the same.

Anyway, I was never going to be to spending 40 quid on a BL novel anyway, but for 176 pages? Yeah right. 
This artificial scarcity, abuse the target-market thing has gotten to genuinely funny levels now. This book can be magnetically sealed, guys! Now you want it, right?! 
I look forward to the return of food colouring sealed into plastic to look like blood, and little dinky padlocks, and faction charms on wee chains and embossed holofoil covers oh wait that was comics.


----------



## Lord of the Night

176 pages... for £40. Are they drunk?? They must be to think that this will be an item that everybody wants to have. I wouldn't buy this even if it was about Talos and First Claw.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian

The pagecount for their limited releases have become sadder and sadder.


----------



## Phoebus

The justification will always be: "Wait a few months."

And they're right. We can. I chose not to, and I'll regret it later.

Bottom line, Black Library can certainly do a better of putting out a consistently better product, on a better schedule, and with better marketing. At the end of the day, though, they're putting out a luxury product that no one is forced to purchase.


----------



## csw

And they can cling to that justification while their audience shrinks as they grow sick of skyrocketing prices, scattershot releases, lack of communication, and shriveling content.

It says something when the first edition of _Talon of Horus _ actually brought their servers to a screeching halt and was basically sold out as soon as it became available, while they're still trying to sell a book by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, one of their most beloved and acclaimed authors, about Ragnar Blackmane, one of their oldest and fan-favorite characters.

It says something when people used to pitch fits at their pricing and policies, their increasingly evident contempt for the customer, and now it gets met with nary a shrug and a blase "I'll pass."

The antithesis of love is not hate, but apathy. That applies to businesses as well. Of course outraged customers are an issue, but you know what? Those customers are still engaged, and still invested. When your customers just go, "Meh" and move on by, you've really lost them: they're disengaged, they're no longer invested, and it's one very small step until they're no longer your customers.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Phoebus said:


> At the end of the day, though, they're putting out a luxury product that no one is forced to purchase.


Very true. I think we're starting to see a change amongst the readers though. When they started releasing the likes of Brotherhood of the Storm and Aurelian they sold out instantly. Nowadays we're seeing the LE books hang around on the BL site for months. I think we might well see the same thing with this.


----------



## Phoebus

csw said:


> And they can cling to that justification while their audience shrinks as they grow sick of skyrocketing prices, scattershot releases, lack of communication, and shriveling content.
> 
> It says something when the first edition of _Talon of Horus _ actually brought their servers to a screeching halt and was basically sold out as soon as it became available, while they're still trying to sell a book by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, one of their most beloved and acclaimed authors, about Ragnar Blackmane, one of their oldest and fan-favorite characters.
> 
> It says something when people used to pitch fits at their pricing and policies, their increasingly evident contempt for the customer, and now it gets met with nary a shrug and a blase "I'll pass."
> 
> The antithesis of love is not hate, but apathy. That applies to businesses as well. Of course outraged customers are an issue, but you know what? Those customers are still engaged, and still invested. When your customers just go, "Meh" and move on by, you've really lost them: they're disengaged, they're no longer invested, and it's one very small step until they're no longer your customers.


Spot on, *csw*.

And I'd like to reiterate: I *don't* think this is a good business model. I _love_ Dembski-Bowden's writing, but I cannot wrap my head around Black Library's priorities. This is the latest in a line of stories that feature half the page count of the average modern novel for twice the price, while citing fancy packaging as literally the only justification for the added cost.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Good story, very throwaway though. 55 was steep but I enjoyed it and I haven't bought a BL book in ages so wasn't too put off by it.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Phoebus said:


> half the page count of the average modern novel for twice the price,.


Oh behave P. It's far more than twice than the price!


----------



## MontytheMighty

Could anyone summarise the plot? With spoilers preferably


----------



## Tawa

MontytheMighty said:


> Could anyone summarise the plot? With spoilers preferably


Space. Ratatatat! Boom! Rarrrrggggh! Death. Victory.


----------



## Doom wolf

Tawa said:


> Space. Ratatatat! Boom! Rarrrrggggh! Death. Victory.


Best summary ever !:laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood

tawa said:


> space. Woof! Ratatatat! Boom! Rarrrrggggh! Death. Victory.


ftfy


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

does this work I can't remember 


Had to test that. Been a while since I posted spoilers on a mobile.



Ragnar is a Jarl at Cadia during the 13th Black Crusade. Suffers heavy losses holding a city and reflects with Ulrik about how much they miss Razortoungue, Berek Thunderfists bard. Flashback to decades earlier where Ragnar fights an honour duel with the DA. The duel is to first blood. Ragnar loses, blacks out and beheads the DA champion in his rage. The DA second challenges Ragnar to a duel to the death fully expecting to be killed but bound by honour to try and restore balance to keep the peace between DA and SW. Before the duel can take place chaos attack and wolves retreat back to Bereks great company, where a Flesh Tearers frigate has been discovered relatively intact but with everyone on board dead except for a handful of marines in stasis. FT's and wolves basically at war over an incident at Honours Reach. The wolves see the FT as little more than savages in a nice parallel to how the DA see the wolves. Most of the wolves recommend killing the marines in stasis and capturing the ship but Ragnar suggests bringing it back to the FT's as a peace offering. Berek sends Ragnar and Razortoungue (who constantly bicker as Berek is using Razortoungue to character build Ragnar and teach him to control himself) to return the ship to FT homeworld cretacia, a deathworld. FT chaplain and warden banish them to cretacia's jungles on arrival but the warden has second thoughts and goes to save them. By this time Razortoungue has already suffered mortal wounds and dies after fighting a dragon of some sort and reconciling with Ragnar while explaining his motives to teach Ragnar. We now return back to the present where Ragnars hopeless situation is turned round by help from the FT warden and the DA second. Ragnar and the DA second finally settle there duel with Ragnar as the victor but refusing to kill the DA second. DA second finally accepts this and all are happy. FT warden maintains Ragnar only won as he slipped on ice allowing him to dodge a killing blow echoing Razortoungues oft repeated "Luck runs out" sentiment. 


Probably not a spoiler but Jarlsdottyr from emperors gift gets a mention as she was last seen by the wolves fighting alongside flesh tearers so she's not very popular with the wolves anymore.


----------



## Angel of Blood

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Probably not a spoiler but Jarlsdottyr from emperors gift gets a mention as she was last seen by the wolves fighting alongside flesh tearers so she's not very popular with the wolves anymore.


Is it said that she's not in the favour of the Wolves anymore? Or just that she was with the Flesh Tearers.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Both. "Her name is spoken with a curse when it's spoken at all. The last time she was seen by loyal eyes, she was fighting alongside the Flesh Tearers." - Berek Thunderfist in response to Ragnar saying he'd never heard of Jarlsdottyr (supposedly the only Fenrisian Inquisitor). Hopefully we'll get a novel someday on her and her retinue.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Thamks for the summary. Does the story contain details about whatever happened at Honours Point


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Some, yes. At Honours End the wolves and Flesh Tearers had been fighting an unspecified foe when the Flesh Tearers took it upon themselves to storm a hive spire and kill thousands of innocents in a blood rage drinking there blood etc. etc. The wolves step in and many deaths ensue (173 dead wolves no specifics on FT's casualties other than half a dozen bodies the wolves claim). Grimnar and Seth step in and order a ceasefire. The FT return the dead wolves they have but the wolves refuse to return the half dozen dead FT's, which is seen as deeply dishonourable and generally remembered by the wolves as taking it a bit too far. This causes the FT's to to break the ceasefire and try to reclaim their bodies. No word on how that ends other than the wolves asserting they won. All above is from the wolves point of view mind. The only thing the FT characters confirm is that the wolves refused to return their dead. The FT also claim to have since sent six emissaries to the wolves to seek peace. They received back three heads and never heard anything from the other three emissaries. 
.

Also have the wolves ever been referred to as Einherjar? A new codex maybe? If not it seems we have yet another new name for the Space Wolves.


----------



## Angel of Blood

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Also have the wolves ever been referred to as Einherjar? A new codex maybe? If not it seems we have yet another new name for the Space Wolves.


Quick wiki check says it's more norse mythology. Means, single (once) warrior. Those that have died in battle and are brought to Valhalla and so and so forth.


----------



## MontytheMighty

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Some, yes. At Honours End the wolves and Flesh Tearers had been fighting an unspecified foe when the Flesh Tearers took it upon themselves to storm a hive spire and kill thousands of innocents in a blood rage drinking there blood etc. etc. The wolves step in and many deaths ensue (173 dead wolves no specifics on FT's casualties other than half a dozen bodies the wolves claim). Grimnar and Seth step in and order a ceasefire. The FT return the dead wolves they have but the wolves refuse to return the half dozen dead FT's, which is seen as deeply dishonourable and generally remembered by the wolves as taking it a bit too far. This causes the FT's to to break the ceasefire and try to reclaim their bodies. No word on how that ends other than the wolves asserting they won. All above is from the wolves point of view mind. The only thing the FT characters confirm is that the wolves refused to return their dead. The FT also claim to have since sent six emissaries to the wolves to seek peace. They received back three heads and never heard anything from the other three emissaries.
> .
> 
> Also have the wolves ever been referred to as Einherjar? A new codex maybe? If not it seems we have yet another new name for the Space Wolves.


...so this means that the Wolves never returned the bodies and have evidence of the Flesh Tearers' corruption?


----------



## Tawa

MontytheMighty said:


> ...so this means that the Wolves never returned the bodies and have evidence of the Flesh Tearers' corruption?


Certainly looks that way.....


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

MontytheMighty said:


> NiceGuyEddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some, yes. At Honours End the wolves and Flesh Tearers had been fighting an unspecified foe when the Flesh Tearers took it upon themselves to storm a hive spire and kill thousands of innocents in a blood rage drinking there blood etc. etc. The wolves step in and many deaths ensue (173 dead wolves no specifics on FT's casualties other than half a dozen bodies the wolves claim). Grimnar and Seth step in and order a ceasefire. The FT return the dead wolves they have but the wolves refuse to return the half dozen dead FT's, which is seen as deeply dishonourable and generally remembered by the wolves as taking it a bit too far. This causes the FT's to to break the ceasefire and try to reclaim their bodies. No word on how that ends other than the wolves asserting they won. All above is from the wolves point of view mind. The only thing the FT characters confirm is that the wolves refused to return their dead. The FT also claim to have since sent six emissaries to the wolves to seek peace. They received back three heads and never heard anything from the other three emissaries.
> .
> 
> Also have the wolves ever been referred to as Einherjar? A new codex maybe? If not it seems we have yet another new name for the Space Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...so this means that the Wolves never returned the bodies and have evidence of the Flesh Tearers' corruption?
Click to expand...

It doesn't outright state it but it's implied the FT got the bodies back or destroyed them. There's a mention that the FT "Didn't dare let us (the wolves) examine the bodies." - "They are hiding something... A generic degeneration, a spiritual cancer." So the wolves probably don't have proof.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

NiceGuyEddy said:


> So the wolves probably don't have proof.


Considering they've gone to war with the Inquisition in the past to hide their own flaws, I don't see what possession of proof of another chapter's flawed gene seed would do for them.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Khorne's Fist said:


> NiceGuyEddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the wolves probably don't have proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they've gone to war with the Inquisition in the past to hide their own flaws, I don't see what possession of proof of another chapter's flawed gene seed would do for them.
Click to expand...

Exactly, in the same passage from Ulrik saying the FT must have some degeneration he also says if the wolves were "more attuned to the whims of the inquisition and the adeptus terra, (they) might have offered testimony to have the Flesh Tearers declared Excommunicate Traitoris."


----------



## Angel of Blood

Wow, so did this sell out in the end?


----------



## MontytheMighty

Good question. General consensus is...it's good (as expected) but not worth THAT much money


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Don't know if it sold out actually. Can't see it for sale on BL website. Anyone want mine? I generally don't hang on to books and this one had been on the way to my local charity shop. Can post it somewhere though if it's going to a good home.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Or if you happen to live in Dublin I could give it to you.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Can the ebook be downloaded anywhere else besides BL yet?


----------



## Phoebus

I... don't think it is available as an eBook on Black Library to begin with, so I think the answer to your question is, "No."


----------



## Captain_Loken

So, no scans?


----------



## Angel of Blood

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Don't know if it sold out actually. Can't see it for sale on BL website. Anyone want mine? I generally don't hang on to books and this one had been on the way to my local charity shop. Can post it somewhere though if it's going to a good home.


/raise hand

PM me details dude


----------



## Angel of Blood

Captain_Loken said:


> So, no scans?


No. Not unless someone has gone to the effort of scanning every individual page to upload.


----------



## Tawa

Captain_Loken said:


> So, no scans?


Hopefully not, no....


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Angel of Blood said:


> /raise hand
> 
> PM me details dude


Sorry mate Khornes Fist beat you to it. Lives in the same city as me too.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Balls


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Angel of Blood said:


> Balls


Sorry buddy.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Captain_Loken said:


> So, no scans?


Really?

_Really?_


----------



## Malus Darkblade

You know you've made it when people pirate your stuff.


----------



## Haskanael

Malus Darkblade said:


> You know you've made it when people pirate your stuff.


when people think its good enough to pirate, but not good enough to actualy pay for it xd, I do not envy artists and actors, etc, at all concerning that.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Isn't it sold out? And like others have said, despite it being ADB, the cost is way too high. Buying it tells BL it's ok to keep doing what they're doing.


----------



## Angel of Blood

All gone. Got to wait for the arbitrary date BL will set before it comes on paperback sale/ebook release or comes up on the Vault


----------



## Captain_Loken

derpderpderp


----------



## Mellow_

I wonder if ADB see's any financial gain from it being printed in extra special paper. 

Maybe authors should be paid for word count as well as sales. Might reduce the number of short stories


----------



## Haskanael

Mellow_ said:


> I wonder if ADB see's any financial gain from it being printed in extra special paper.
> 
> Maybe authors should be paid for word count as well as sales. Might reduce the number of short stories


I think you overestimate how much input the average author has with their publishers.


----------



## scscofield

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Don't know if it sold out actually. Can't see it for sale on BL website. Anyone want mine? I generally don't hang on to books and this one had been on the way to my local charity shop. Can post it somewhere though if it's going to a good home.


This is okay, there is even a trade forum if you have multiple books your looking to dispose of.





Captain_Loken said:


> So, no scans?


This is not accepted at this site. In terms of slaps on the wrist each has a mystically value. The copyright infringement slap is almost a temp ban all by itself. The site takes this kind of issue that seriously.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Mellow_ said:


> I wonder if ADB see's any financial gain from it being printed in extra special paper.
> 
> Maybe authors should be paid for word count as well as sales. Might reduce the number of short stories


99% certain he does. Royalties are percentage based off sales. 



Haskanael said:


> I think you overestimate how much input the average author has with their publishers.


If they're the Stephin Kings of their publishing house then of course they do. BL is small and really only a handful of writers are what's keeping the whole thing afloat and bringing in new fans. ADB is the Mick Jagger of BL.


----------



## Mob

So what we're basically trying to work out is if ADB burst into head office with his storm bolter and NL helmet on and held everyone hostage until they agreed that what would really make his new book sell even better was a magnetic strip up the side.


----------



## Anakwanar

Mob said:


> So what we're basically trying to work out is if ADB burst into head office with his storm bolter and NL helmet on and held everyone hostage until they agreed that what would really make his new book sell even better was a magnetic strip up the side.


That was.... was...... OUTSTANDING brother, lol!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Anyone else read this yet?

I was holding off reading this as a treat, ADB once again writing about my favourite SM chapter fighting in one of the greatest battles of the 40k universe. Imagine my dismay to find that I am struggling to finish even so short a novella. It's fucking dreadful. If I read it without knowing the writer, ADB would be the last author I would guess wrote it. It harks back more to the later dross of the Ragnar series than the excellence of _The Emperor's Gift. _

I'm just over half way through. Someone please tell me it's worth continuing.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter

Khorne's Fist said:


> Anyone else read this yet?
> 
> I was holding off reading this as a treat, ADB once again writing about my favourite SM chapter fighting in one of the greatest battles of the 40k universe. Imagine my dismay to find that I am struggling to finish even so short a novella. It's fucking dreadful. If I read it without knowing the writer, ADB would be the last author I would guess wrote it. It harks back more to the later dross of the Ragnar series than the excellence of _The Emperor's Gift. _
> 
> I'm just over half way through. Someone please tell me it's worth continuing.


Well shit. That's disappointing to hear :cray:


----------

